# [Aporte] Diagrama Esquemático de regulador de voltaje Marca Baire, para alternadores de Motocicletas.



## CharlieD (Ene 24, 2022)

Un saludo a todos los amigos de este genial foro, hoy traigo un aporte de interés para mis paisanos cubanos, el otro día un familiar me pidió verificar el estado de un regulador de voltaje marca Baire como el que se muestra en la siguiente figura, y como de costumbre, antes de reparar realicé ingeniería inversa, y un poco de investigación acerca de estos dispositivos.



Resulta que estos se fabrican en Cuba, y según he investigado, estos modelos en concreto, son una copia criolla de los reguladores de voltaje de fabricación soviética. Este modelo posee tres puntos o bornes de conexión: Uno al positivo de las baterías, otro al campo o excitación de los alternadores, y finalmente, otro al chasis de las motocicletas. En la siguiente figura se aprecia las dimensiones de la placa, por si alguien desea hacer una réplica exacta a la PCB para posibles reemplazos, las dimensiones de la cuadrícula están en pulgadas y la placa mide aproximadamente 2 1/4 x 3 in.


En esta otra figura se observan las dos caras de la PCB en simetría vertical (La cara de las pistas fue invertida horizontalmente), adicionalmente, se muestran en colores las pistas conectadas directamente al chasis (azul), al positivo de la batería (amarillo) y al terminal de campo (rojo), y la serigrafía para la marca de cada componente, así como su conexión reflejada en la placa de pistas para mayor comodidad en la identificación de las interconexiones.



Finalmente, en esta figura se aprecia el diagrama esquemático, con los detalles de cada componente.
**
Notas:

1 – Las resistencias R12 y R13, se encuentran en mal estado, al menos visiblemente, ya que parece que fueron sometidas a grandes potencias, sin embargo, al medir cada una por separado y removidas del circuito, devolvieron aproximadamente la misma lectura  (160 Ω), pero por su estado, siempre me queda la duda del valor de las mismas, si alguien puede confirmar se agradece, obviando estas resistencias, el resto de los componentes estaban en buen estado.

2 – La conexión de la batería, que se realiza a partir de un conductor atornillado al metal que funciona como disipador del transistor VT5, debe estar bien aislada de este metal, o de lo contrario se estaría cortocircuitando directamente el positivo de la batería con la excitación del alternador, en la figura se observa una goma de color azul que está funcionando como aislante.

Se agradece que comenten si se observa un error, también se agradece que brinden cualquier detalle de interés o diagrama de dispositivos similares, para aportar conocimientos a la comunidad, y que este hilo tenga información variada de este tipo de dispositivos.

Saludos a todos desde Cuba.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 24, 2022)

Si esas resistencias no son de alambre y son de carbón , podrían ser de 150 Ohms , ya que las de carbón al calentarse aumentan su valor.


----------



## DJ T3 (Ene 24, 2022)

Estuve viendo, y realice el circuito en Proteus, basado en el circuito real, y hay unos detalles.

Primero que al nombrar las secciones por colores, dices;


CharlieD dijo:


> al positivo de la batería (amarillo) y al terminal de campo (rojo)


Y debería ser todo al reves, el Amarillo el Campo, y el Rojo la Batería.

Lo mismo en el diagrama, donde dice "bateria" deberia decir "campo" y viceversa.

La "R6" y "R11" que están en serie en el diagrama que hiciste, deberian ir conectada por donde se unen las resistencias, y NO por el colector del transistor "VT1"


----------



## CharlieD (Ene 25, 2022)

DJ T3 dijo:


> La "R6" y "R11" que están en serie en el diagrama que hiciste, deberian ir conectada por donde se unen las resistencias, y NO por el colector del transistor "VT1"


Tienez razón, se me pasó ese detalle, gracias, veré si lo corrijo y resubo la imagen.




DJ T3 dijo:


> Y debería ser todo al reves, el Amarillo el Campo, y el Rojo la Batería.


Bueno, simplemente estoy guiándome por lo que pone la carcasa en la primera imagen, quisiera ver las simulaciones que hiciste, yo no lo simulé ni nada parecido, además que no he trabajado nunca con este tipo de reguladores y me gustaría aprender.
Saludos.



DJ T3 dijo:


> Estuve viendo, y realice el circuito en Proteus, basado en el circuito real, y hay unos detalles.
> 
> Primero que al nombrar las secciones por colores, dices;
> Y debería ser todo al reves, el Amarillo el Campo, y el Rojo la Batería.
> ...


Me puse a darle vueltas y si, es posible que haya invertido los terminales de campo y batería, ya que a la hora de guiarme respecto a la inserción de la placa por la carcasa puede que lo haya hecho de manera invertida, en cualquier caso, aquí subo el diagrama esquemático corregido con los detalles que mencionas, no pude editar el post inicial, muchas gracias por tus aclaraciones DJ T3 , de todos modos quisiera ver esas simulaciones, si puedes sube el archivo de Proteus de la simulación.


----------



## DJ T3 (Ene 26, 2022)

Nunca vi un circuito de esos, pero ya que podia, lo levante en Proteus.

Apenas tenga tiempo lo subo, pero te aseguro que es un asco el orden... Y habria que reemplazar los componentes para simular, ya que no usé genéricos, sino los que se mencionan en el circuito, y eh tenido problemas al simular en otras ocaciones


----------



## KareDany (Ene 29, 2022)

Holaaaaa colegas del foro. 
Les adjunto esta vieja fotocopia, parece ser el mismo circuito regulador de voltaje de 12 Volts, aquí la R14 y R15 son de 160 ohms a 2 Watts. Entrada de +12 Volts (desde el interruptor de encendido) al emisor de VT5 (KT837E) y salida para el campo del alternador desde colector de VT5, saludos desde Cuba


----------



## KareDany (Ene 29, 2022)

Les adjunto ahora este otro esquema de regulador de voltaje automotriz de fabricación rusa
Ahora el mismo esquema, pero con imágenes del regulador de voltaje.


----------



## KareDany (Ene 30, 2022)

Un buen día a todos
Luego de ver que este tema de los reguladores de voltaje automotrices ha sido seguido por varios colegas, me he animado a seguir buscando en Internet y he encontrado estos esquemas que les subo. Circulado en el recuadro de color verde esta el esquema eléctrico del reguladoe de voltaje del Lada (VAZ2105 y 2107) y arriba a la derecha el esquema de la pastilla integrada que traen algunos alternadores rusos (YA112), deseo les pueda ser de utilidad, mis saludos para ustedes.


----------



## BrayanVeitiaHurtado (Dic 6, 2022)

DJ T3 dijo:


> Nunca vi un circuito de esos, pero ya que podia, lo levante en Proteus.
> 
> Apenas tenga tiempo lo subo, pero te aseguro que es un asco el orden... Y habria que reemplazar los componentes para simular, ya que no usé genéricos, sino los que se mencionan en el circuito, y eh tenido problemas al simular en otras ocaciones


Si puede suba el srchivo


----------



## DJ T3 (Dic 7, 2022)

BrayanVeitiaHurtado dijo:


> Si puede suba el srchivo


Está así nomás, pero bue....

*Advertencia:* El archivo de simulación está en *Proteus 8.13 SP0*, así que en versiones anteriores NO se puede abrir.


----------

